# Haunted Radio (05/02/12)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our annual "Halfway to Halloween" celebration with news on the Basket Case: 30 Years Later screening event, the Flint Horror Con, the Midwest Haunters Convention Pre-Con Bus Tour, the 2012 Columbus Zombie Walk, and find out who will be producing the upcoming Poltergeist remake, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the 1978 classic,"Halloween!!" Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with Rob Zombie's hit song, "Michael!!" All of this and so much more on the May 2 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

